# Female Gnome Sorcerer



## pogre (Jul 8, 2005)

Little help here 

Anybody know of a female gnome sorcerer miniature that's available? Neither of the figures from Reaper that are female gnomes are even adaptable to make a sorcerer - at least with my limited skills.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 8, 2005)

Pogre.
Tsk Tsk... You are limiting yourself too much.
Did you look for female halflings?  A little green stuff and you have a gnome.

Take a look at this:

Reaper Female Halfling

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 9, 2005)

There is this http://reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=690&cat=0&page=2 The crossbow is a seperate piece that you can just leave out. Thanks again for all the advice Nyrf and Pogre


----------



## kengar (Jul 9, 2005)

The Female Gnome Illusionist from Kenzer, if you can find it (OOP)


----------



## pogre (Jul 11, 2005)

kengar said:
			
		

> The Female Gnome Illusionist from Kenzer, if you can find it (OOP)




Just bought it at Games Plus this weekend


----------



## pogre (Jul 11, 2005)

The Madhatter said:
			
		

> There is this http://reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=690&cat=0&page=2 The crossbow is a seperate piece that you can just leave out. Thanks again for all the advice Nyrf and Pogre




A real possibility - the Hackmaster figure is a bit shall we say Charisma-challenged to be a sorcerer  Then again, she might have a dynamite personality...


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 11, 2005)

Okey Dokey. I did have the Hackmaster mini in my hand Saturday at The Source if you are interested in her.


----------



## pogre (Jul 12, 2005)

The Madhatter said:
			
		

> Okey Dokey. I did have the Hackmaster mini in my hand Saturday at The Source if you are interested in her.




Bought her this weekend at Games Plus during the ENWorld Gamesday up there


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 12, 2005)

These are not gnomes, but you could probably modify them to work-although they might be a bit on the small side (Faen minis from Iron Wind Metals Arcana Evolved line). 

http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/p...=2092&osCsid=2e162cf7221afca89de682fb620cf118
http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/p...=3653&osCsid=2e162cf7221afca89de682fb620cf118


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Reaper has a nice female halfling wizard-type that might be appropriate, esp. if you're willing to deal with the foot-hair issue. 

http://www.reapermini.com/gallery/2800s/2831_G

Edit: Nyrfherdr already pointed to this one...sigh...


----------



## GypsyComet (Jul 15, 2005)

Take a look at the many halflings available at Discount Hobby (dot com).

Also, see if you can scare up a pack of the Demonworld Ice Witches.  It's a 15mm miniatures line, yes, but the ice witches are the right size to be halfling or gnome women in 25-28mm. Yes, the package comes with several poses...


----------



## pogre (Jul 15, 2005)

GypsyComet said:
			
		

> Take a look at the many halflings available at Discount Hobby (dot com).
> 
> Also, see if you can scare up a pack of the Demonworld Ice Witches.  It's a 15mm miniatures line, yes, but the ice witches are the right size to be halfling or gnome women in 25-28mm. Yes, the package comes with several poses...




Good to know - I may grab some of the Discount Hobby figs - I'm about to place an order there anyway. Thanks GypsyComet!


----------



## adwyn (Jul 15, 2005)

One of my players is using a figure that came as an extra in Foundry's Nymphs line. It is a small (waist high) female with folded arms wearing a long coat and wearing an unobtrusive tricorn hat and buckled shoes. Curly hair sticks out from the back of the hat.

I've been unable to get a good photo with my camera, if you're interested I'll try to get someone else to try. Unfortunatly the fig is one of the faerie folk rabbage - their tossed in randomly as extras in each blister.


----------

